# BCAA supplementation



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2016)

From Alan Aragon's Facebook

This is the new screen to test if your personal trainer or strength and conditioning coach are staying current with the scientific literature, or if his coaching is based on outdated knowledge and dogmatic thinking, I call it the BCAA test….

"No evidence to show that BCAAs supps do anything when consuming sufficient amounts of protein (except from burning a hole in your pocket)" Joseph Agu, M.Sc.

“I continue to see amino acid supplements pushed as being beneficial to anabolism, yet I've seen no evidence that such supplements are beneficial provided someone consumes sufficient protein (i.e. 2 g/kg/day). Eat protein-rich foods and save your money” Brad Schoenfeld, Ph.D, C.S.C.S

“BCAA is abundant in protein-rich diets common to athletes and fitness enthusiasts. On this basis alone, it’s difficult to justify supplementing such diets with additional BCAA. Dosing free- form BCAA between meals to circumvent the refractory phenomenon is not much more than optimistic hypothesizing.” Alan Aragon, M.Sc.

"At first glance, the extravagant marketing claims and suggested protocols of usage seem to be backed by scientific research. However, as we dig a little deeper, it seems unlikely that these benefits would exist in the presence of a sufficient protein intake. Though additional BCAAs might be beneficial to bodybuilding goals (i.e. more muscle and less fat), the research has yet to show these effects. If such effects do exist, they are likely to be minuscule" Joseph Agu, M.Sc.

"Despite the popularity of BCAA supplements we find shockingly little evidence for their efficacy in promoting MPS or lean mass gains and would advise the use of intact proteins as opposed to a purified combination of BCAA that appear to antagonize each other in terms of transport both into circulation and likely into the muscle" Prof. Stuart Phillips, PhD and Robert Morton


----------



## bigdog (Jun 24, 2016)

thanks pillar! I used to take bcaa powder with my morning pwo drink. glad i stopped..


----------



## nightster (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2016)

Never bought in to this shit. It's flavor for your water at best.


----------



## snake (Jun 24, 2016)

Maybe it's me but some thing are just too overthought. Just eat your pot roast and baked potato damn it!

I still think 2 g/kg of body weight for protein is high. I wish someone would add in per lean muscle mass. A 200 lb guy at 30% body fat does not need the same protein as a 200 lb guy at 10%. 

Sorry, didn't want to start ANOTHER protein war.


----------



## Milo (Jun 24, 2016)

snake said:


> Maybe it's me but some thing are just too overthought. Just eat your pot roast and baked potato damn it!
> 
> I still think 2 g/kg of body weight for protein is high. I wish someone would add in per lean muscle mass. A 200 lb guy at 30% body fat does not need the same protein as a 200 lb guy at 10%.
> 
> Sorry, didn't want to start ANOTHER protein war.



Same goes for multi vitamins. I do take one though because I eat a lot of garbage.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 24, 2016)

Good read never have wasted my money in a bcaa suplement, without even research never    even seemed logical in buying one when they're already in protein and most pwo


----------



## stonetag (Jun 24, 2016)

I always figured it was just another hyped up supplement to add to the long list of " If you work out you must use this product" list.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 25, 2016)

alot of pro athletes take them..I was about to go get ON  caps of bcaa.Cant say I ever noticed anything taking them..Im not taking them now and i dont feel any difference


----------



## j2048b (Jun 25, 2016)

love how they all taste like chalkboard chalk,


----------



## Seeker (Jun 25, 2016)

snake said:


> Maybe it's me but some thing are just too overthought. Just eat your pot roast and baked potato damn it!
> 
> I still think 2 g/kg of body weight for protein is high. I wish someone would add in per lean muscle mass. A 200 lb guy at 30% body fat does not need the same protein as a 200 lb guy at 10%.
> 
> Sorry, didn't want to start ANOTHER protein war.



A 200 lb guy at 30% bf shouldn't be on AAS either so yes you're right 2 grams per lb would be way to much for him


----------



## 2Pix (Jun 28, 2016)

snake said:


> Maybe it's me but some thing are just too overthought. Just eat your pot roast and baked potato damn it!
> 
> I still think 2 g/kg of body weight for protein is high. I wish someone would add in per lean muscle mass. A 200 lb guy at 30% body fat does not need the same protein as a 200 lb guy at 10%.
> 
> Sorry, didn't want to start ANOTHER protein war.[/QUOTEpreach preach man, eating 146g of protein is harder than I thought.. All from actual food no whey that is,


----------

